# Supplement Overload?



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sorry if a similar question has been asked before (I did try a search).

This is the list of supplements that I take:

-A Multivitamin and Mineral (roughly 100% RDA of quite a few common vitamins and minerals)
-B-Complex + Vitamin C (a sizeable quantity of the B vitamins and vit C)
-Fish Oil 800mg (with supposedly high concentrations of EPA)
-Magnesium 250mg
-Korean Ginseng 100mg
-Ginkyo Biloba

I was wondering if this amount of supplements is potentially dangerous (ie too much) or if such a combination might worsen anxiety? (something I really don't want to be doing).

I've read that fish oil, magnesium and B-Vitamins are good for anxiety. I can't say that I feel any different mentally/physically (I have taken these for a long time and my anxiety is the same as it's always been) but I'd be interested to know if any of this may worsen anxiety in anyones opinion? 
Thanks if anyone's got an opinion!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

They won't worsen your anxiety, but I wouldn't really expect any of them to actually ameliorate it, apart from maybe the Omega-3. I'm quite skeptical about the use of vitamins as anxyolitics, though.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Supplement Overload?*



Speak Easy said:


> They won't worsen your anxiety, but I wouldn't really expect any of them to actually ameliorate it, apart from maybe the Omega-3. I'm quite skeptical about the use of vitamins as anxyolitics, though.


I'm very skeptical about the use of vitamins as anxyotitics too (and am living proof of it) but I was just wanting check out whether they could have any negative effects. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Omega 3s, a multivitamin, and a b-complex vitamin provide other health benefits, even if they do not relieve your anxiety in any noticeable way. I am not familiar with the other items you listed.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea what Nae said. I'm not a "supplement" kind of guy as i'm not a bodybuilder and don't need millions of different super vitamins for my body. Just whey protein and a multivitamin for me, omega 3 is great too, especially if you don't eat alot of fish.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

tar for replies. 
i dont think they provide any anxyolitic benefit but as Nae says, they provide other health benefits, so i feel better for taking them. lol im no bodybuilder either silent, in fact im not the healthiest person around so they just provide a bit of reassurance i guess. 
the only thing that i think is a bit suspect in an anxiety-provoking way is the ginseng as it states its "popular with those that lead an active, energetic and stressful lifestyle". it wakes me up in the morning a little which is helpful but potentially anxiety-provoking in a stimulating way. but maybe it works in the opposite way and helps you if you're stressed.
anyway, i expect the whole lots pretty harmless and possibly beneficial healthwise, just wanted to drop a post to check dropping a handful of vitamins every morning wasnt too harmful!
cheers


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL yea i hear you man. I'm not the healthiest person either, especially on weekends, plus i still smoke cigs, and i'm not really a health food junkie. But i wouldn't worry about what your taking now, and if they have any effect on anxiety. Maybe if you were taking ephedrine or something then we'd need to talk.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Like somebody like me since i smoke a good boost to the immune system would help int he way of a supplement of some kind. Also the fact that i don't eat as many vegetables as i should. So things definitely help, but it's still no replacement from the vitamins/minerals you get from real food. Just don't go overboard thinking you need a million different things.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

In the past I used LOTS of supplements. I actually overused (OD'd?) on L tyrosine. I have occasionally used fish oil, but it gives me a slight over-energized buzz. I take a mulitivitamin in the am and find it useful. I'm very skeptical about using supplements to cure anxiety.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

If your nutrition is not already 100% then most supps are a waste of money....

If I were you I would skip everything but the fish oil. IMHO vitamin supps should only be used to correct specific deficiencies; fruits and veggies are FAR superior.

You might want to look into Greens+


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

By the way, I forgot to mention that if you're taking a multi, make sure you try to find one with no iodine in it. Iodine can cause flare up of acne if you have acne-prone skin. I'm not sure how it would affect someone who does not suffer from break outs.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't get multis with 100% iron either. People get enough iron usually from real food, and too much iron is no good. Get iron free multis!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Some of us like the iron in our multi's. Get what works for you.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

looks good. ginseng is a waste of money IMO though. Some find it makes their anxiety worse. Vitamins and minerals are essential for the body to work properly and there's not a soul out there that gets what they need from diet alone. You can waste money on a lot of supplements but your list looks pretty good. Gingko biloba is decent but Vinpocetine is better.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Supplement Overload?*



Panic Prone said:


> Vitamins and minerals are essential for the body to work properly and there's not a soul out there that gets what they need from diet alone.


 :agree Even when I had a good diet, I still needed to take at least a multi, extra iron and extra calcium.



SilentProphet said:


> Don't get multis with 100% iron either. People get enough iron usually from real food, and too much iron is no good. Get iron free multis!


Sorry but I disagree. A lot of people are iron deficient and need the iron that regular multis provide. Adding to that women need more iron than men... Besides, most people don't get the iron they need through foods.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

While most women need extra iron it makes my stomach hurt horribly to take multis with iron.

Also be careful with the Ginko Biloba. I was taking that stuff for over a year for tinnitus. It actually does help with reducing the ringing sound but after a bit longer than a year, I started to get stomach aches. I have learned to just live with the ringing rather than have stomach pains.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Supplement Overload?*



Panic Prone said:


> looks good. ginseng is a waste of money IMO though. Some find it makes their anxiety worse. Vitamins and minerals are essential for the body to work properly and there's not a soul out there that gets what they need from diet alone. You can waste money on a lot of supplements but your list looks pretty good. Gingko biloba is decent *but Vinpocetine is better*.


Thanks for the advice but was wondering what is so great about vinpocetine in your opinion?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19370824/


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Supplement Overload?*



foxtrot said:


> Panic Prone said:
> 
> 
> > looks good. ginseng is a waste of money IMO though. Some find it makes their anxiety worse. Vitamins and minerals are essential for the body to work properly and there's not a soul out there that gets what they need from diet alone. You can waste money on a lot of supplements but your list looks pretty good. Gingko biloba is decent *but Vinpocetine is better*.
> ...


OK, so I've done some more research and it appears that vinpocetine is a very beneficial supplement for cognitive function, although ginkgo biloba is decent as you mentined.

On the ginseng front I've found so much conflicting information it's ridiculous. It's definately good for energy and the immune system in some ways. On the anxiety front many articles say it is a great herb for anxiety as it helps with stress but many also say to avoid if you are prone to anxiety/depression as it can aggravate them. I think Ill steer clear for a while to see if makes any difference.

Good link Silent, as the article says 'a step in the right direction'.


----------

